# Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear?



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

I am going to be doing a complete front and rear upgrade as well as stainless lines and ate super blue fluid.
I am set of vented and slotted for the front (or just vented) and the same for the rear.
The front size will be 12.3 I am unsure of the pads, I want something with a long life, I have used mintex and porterfield before and both were pretty good no issues.
I am unsure of the rear setup, all the 10.1 vented setups I have seem come with new calipers and are all painted red. I do not want red calipers as my car is red and trying to paint the front oems red to match seems like a pain. I found 11 in eurospec rotors from BFI but they are slotted AND DRILLED (do not want drilled) also all the brake pads that I see for sale on parts4vws list the rear compatable sizes as 9.4 and 10.1 ? the 11 in rear rotor kit only comes with rotors and new carriers so why would the brake pad be any different? Oh and the 11in rears are not vented.

Some of you I know will tell me that a larger or vented rear rotors doesn't matter and that is ok, when I did larger and slotted, vented rotors all around in my subaru I love it and did feel some more rear bite.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (VR)*

There was no option for 11" rears on the mk4 so that would explain why its not listed. As far as the 10.1 calipers being red you could always strip the paint. Personally I like sticking to OEM part for brakes when possible. I bought some custom rotors with carriers for an old car. When I needed replacements I found out that the company had gone outof business and I had to buy stock parts to switch back so Id go for the 10.1" vented rotors if you want something bigger in the back.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (NOVAdub)*

so you are saying the 11inch rear rotors obviously do utilize the same brake pads but when i would need replacement rotors obviously if they were not made anymore then i would need to buy different rotors and caliper carriers and also since the 10,1 are an oem size i would always have parts....do you think paint stripper would remove the red caliper paint???? also im guessing i would have to disassemble the caliper as to not ruin the seals and rubber boots


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (VR)*

If you want to do the 10.1" rear swap, order the Audi TT part instead of the VW part to get the unpainted version. http://www.autotech.com sells red, blue, and unpainted. And your VW/Audi dealer should be able to look up the exact part numbers for you - they only differ by one letter.
Do consider that the 10.1" rears are generally a waste of money unless you are overheating your rear brakes on the racetrack, or you are really after that pimpin _brake-fills-my-big-rim_ look. It really doesn't improve your performance much at al, especially since the MkIV is already rear-biased. The 8.9"/9.1"/9.4"/10.1" rear brakes all use the same brake pad size btw.
The 12.3" front upgrade is solid. For pads, Hawk HPS is one of the most popular on this forum for performance street and auto-x. For more serious track performance, step up to Ferodo DS2500 pads on the front axle only and use the Hawk HPS on the rear. Stay away from Mintex red-box - they are not a performance pad and actually test out poorer than the oem VW pads in almost every category. There is a reason they are so cheap.
Consider replacing the caliper pin bushings with solid bushings from http://www.tyrolsport.com to improve pedal feel while you are swapping everything out. Its a while you're in there mod which you can really notice.
Stay away from slotted or drilled rotors. They are just for looks and will wear your pads out quicker.



_Modified by phatvw at 12:11 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_There was no option for 11" rears on the mk4 so that would explain why its not listed. 

It's not a factory option... it's an aftermarket setup
Eurospec Brake System converts rear 232mm to 280mm (5X100). Golf / GTI / Jetta 99.5 - 03; Beetle 98








ECS tuning, iirc offers something similar as well


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
It's not a factory option... it's an aftermarket setup
Eurospec Brake System converts rear 232mm to 280mm (5X100). Golf / GTI / Jetta 99.5 - 03; Beetle 98








ECS tuning, iirc offers something similar as well

Thats a neat setup. I bet those rotors are OEM for some other car like an old Toyota or BMW or something.



_Modified by phatvw at 7:18 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Toyota rotor hats are larger in depth for the drum parking brake.
It has a hole for the retainer screw--- not needed for lug studs


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
It's not a factory option... it's an aftermarket setup
Eurospec Brake System converts rear 232mm to 280mm (5X100). Golf / GTI / Jetta 99.5 - 03; Beetle 98
ECS tuning, iirc offers something similar as well

I wonder if you need to trim back the dust shields to fit these on the earlier MKIV's (w/o the 10.1 vented discs)?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I'm pretty sure yes.
When install the 256mm rotors on the 232mm setup, you need to trim the dust shield lip


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_I'm pretty sure yes.
When install the 256mm rotors on the 232mm setup, you need to trim the dust shield lip

I'll be doing that this weekend. I got the 10.1" rears along with 13.1" fronts because my brakes were overheating big time on the racetrack!


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I'll be doing that this weekend. I got the 10.1" rears along with 13.1" fronts because my brakes were overheating big time on the racetrack!

Wow, that will make a huge difference! I can't find much on the 10.1 rears and how people install them. Are you planning on trimming the heat shield back to where it starts to bend? I've heard other people bending that section back, but I've never seen pictures of this... I'd love to see pics if you take some of the install...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

AWD-based carriers will require a spacer & longer bolt (ECS sells it)
FWD-based are plug & play.
You can use tin snips. The finish isn't great, but it works.
The metal is pretty thick-- so bending it isn't exactly easy


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_FWD-based are plug & play.

Good news!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_You can use tin snips. The finish isn't great, but it works.

I wonder if a dremel could do a decent job of cutting through the dust shield? If not, tin snips sound much easier than removing and replacing the hubs to install the correct heat shield...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's more than removing the hubs... you need to remove the stub axle to get to the 3rd bolt.
Dremel doesn't recommend using their cut-off discs on steel. The cutoff discs are too weak.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Good to know!!! I'll have to round up my tin snips! Thanks for the help... Maybe I will get to install them sooner than I thought... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_
Wow, that will make a huge difference! I can't find much on the 10.1 rears and how people install them. Are you planning on trimming the heat shield back to where it starts to bend? I've heard other people bending that section back, but I've never seen pictures of this... I'd love to see pics if you take some of the install...

I was planning to make a bunch of radial cuts in the lip of the dust shield and bend individual 1/2" wide sections back and forth until they break off. Then smooth the sharp edges with a dremmel heavy duty wheel so I don't cut myself next time I work on the brakes.
Will definitely take pics!


_Modified by phatvw at 12:05 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Will definitely take pics!


Can't wait to see the end result! This should look good!


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Will definitely take pics!

How did the install go? Any pics?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

Too much snow in Seattle. Didn't get around to doing the install yet. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## digitaldub (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
It's not a factory option... it's an aftermarket setup
Eurospec Brake System converts rear 232mm to 280mm (5X100). Golf / GTI / Jetta 99.5 - 03; Beetle 98








ECS tuning, iirc offers something similar as well


Can i use this setup on my mk3 vr6? or would i nee a mk4 rear hub? My rear rotors require a pressed in bearing and this set up does not seem it takes a bearing? any help?


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 12.3 front and 10.1 vented? or 11 solid rear? (VR)*

is there any large drawback or danger in completely removing the dust shields?
I may have my shop do this install when i finally decide which setup I am going to go with







and I doubt they would "trim" them but I'm sure they would remove them if needed


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgti* »_
Can't wait to see the end result! This should look good!

Some pics here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1545941


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

For the 11'' rears, the rear dust shield must be completely removed.
I have these on my GTI. I was able to remove all 4 holts holding the hub on with an open ended wrench. I then used a dremel to cut the shields off. 
Be aware, these rotors are very noisy when braking, they whir.


----------

